# Corsair Strafe mit RGB LEDs



## I30R6 (19. August 2015)

Ich finde die Corsair Strafe total cool, auf der suche nach einer Tastatur ist mir die sofort ins Auge gesprungen und gleich als ich die gesehen habe, wusste ich das es genau die sein muss.

Jetzt habe ich aber enttäuscht festgestellt das die nur Rot beleuchtet ist und damit nicht zu meiner restlichen Ausstattung passt. 
Umso erfreuter war ich, das eine RGB Farbversion angekündigt wurde. Da wurde das Design aber anscheinend leicht abgeändert (warum auch immer) und die gefällt mir nicht mehr so gut.

Gibt es ne Chance das die ursprüngliche Corsair Strafe nochmal mit RGB Farben raus kommt oder ließe sich so was leicht umbauen, oder bei Corsair in Auftrag geben.

Hier der Vergleich:

http://www.techpowerup.com/img/15-06-01/21a.jpg

http://i.ytimg.com/vi/JYQ2LJzU6GI/maxresdefault.jpg


Gruß
I30R6


----------



## Z1nC-Mods (19. August 2015)

Außer dem Logo und dem Hinzufügen einer Handballenablage hat sich da nicht viel getan designtechnisch 
Höchstens noch, dass die Seiten nun weiß anstatt schwarz sind

Edit: wie willst du denn sowas umbauen? dann müsstest du dir beide Keyboards kaufen und umständlich aufmachen. Btw geht dann die Garantie flöten
Aber ich kann dir sagen: die Strafe "normal" ist ne gute Tastatur für den Preis, ich bin mal auf den Preis für die RGB-Variante gespannt


----------



## ko11oRBLIND (19. August 2015)

ich dachte die "strafe" ist die mit den weltweit ersten speziellen silent switches? die kommt doch erst im oktober ? oder verwechsle ich da was?

EDIT:  ok kenn mich schon aus, es gibt eine Corsair Strafe sowie eine Strafe RGB. im oktober kommt dann die STRAFE RGB mit Silent Switches.


----------



## wooty1337 (19. August 2015)

Die mit den MX Silent ist auch die Strafe, halt mit anderen Switches. Die aktuelle hat MX red.

@TE wie wäre es denn mit der K70 RGB? Ich denke nicht, dass die kommende Strafe RGB günstiger sein wird.


----------



## Z1nC-Mods (19. August 2015)

Also, es gibt die Strafe mit den normalen MX Red von Cherry
Neu sind die Strafe RGB und die Strafe RGB Silent, eine Non-RGB mit Silent ist mir (noch) nicht bekannt.
Die K70 RGB liegt bei 170-180€, da wird die Strafe RGB sicherlich deutlich drunter liegen, ich vermute mal ein UVP von 150-160 und dann wird es sich darunter so einpendeln vermutlich.


----------



## I30R6 (19. August 2015)

Nee ich will tatsächlich genau die Corsair Strafe. Die K70 gefällt mir nicht so gut und die neue Handballenauflage verunstaltet die Strafe.
Ich hatte gehofft Corsair könnte einfach die RGB LED Schicht der neuen Strafe in die alte eintüten.  Keine Ahnung wie Umständlich soetwas ist


----------



## Z1nC-Mods (20. August 2015)

Du kannst bei der RGB-Version auch einfach die Ablage weglassen 
Aber die kleinen Veränderungen wie das LED-Logo wirst du hinnehmen müssen. Warten wir einfach ab, wenn das neue Modell rauskommt, dann können wir besser entscheiden ob es das Geld wert ist in die RGB-Variante zu investieren


----------



## Bluebeard (20. August 2015)

Folgende Varianten gibt es:

*STRAFE*
Farben: Schwarzes Gehäuse mit rotem Tastenuntergrund und schwarzen Seiten
Switches; MX-Red, MX-Brown
Beleuchtung: Rote LEDs
FPS- und MOBA-Tastensets inkl. Key-puller: Ja
Handballenauflage: Nein
Softwareunterstützung: Ja (Corsair Utility Engine)

*STRAFE RGB*
Farben: Schwarzes Gehäuse mit weißem Tastenuntergrund und weißen Seiten
Switches: MX-Red, MX-Brown, MX-Silent
Beleuchtung: RGB LEDs, Corsair Segel-Logo mit RGB Beleuchtung, weiß beleuchteter Streifen an den Seiten
FPS- und MOBA-Tastensets inkl. Key-puller: Ja
Handballenauflage: Ja (abnehmbar)
Softwareunterstützung: Ja (Corsair Utility Engine)

Beide Tastaturen bieten seitens der Software dieselben Features.


----------

